# Phillips alto lamps



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Anyone else have problems with these lamps? I have about 3 full cases of NFG lamps that were replaced within a month in various kinds of fixtures. All were F32 T8's. Also have problems with the Alto CFL's 4 pin 32 watt but not as bad as the T8's.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Anyone else have problems with these lamps? I have about 3 full cases of NFG lamps that were replaced within a month in various kinds of fixtures. All were F32 T8's. Also have problems with the Alto CFL's 4 pin 32 watt but not as bad as the T8's.


Yup they are the only ones that pump out inconsistent lamps.:no:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I've installed hundreds (probably thousands) of Phillips Alto lamps over the years and the vast majority of them are still going strong. I am referring to the standard T8 lamps.

As far as the CFLs I've had problems with all makes and models.

What kind of ballasts are you using?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

erics37 said:


> I've installed hundreds (probably thousands) of Phillips Alto lamps over the years and the vast majority of them are still going strong. I am referring to the standard T8 lamps.
> 
> As far as the CFLs I've had problems with all makes and models.
> 
> What kind of ballasts are you using?


All kinds, from Lutron ballasts to Phillips advance ballasts it really depends on the fixture.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> All kinds, from Lutron ballasts to Phillips advance ballasts it really depends on the fixture.


Hmm. Any particular ones failing more often than others?

What voltage/phase arrangement is the distribution system?


----------



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Anyone else have problems with these lamps? I have about 3 full cases of NFG lamps that were replaced within a month in various kinds of fixtures. All were F32 T8's. Also have problems with the Alto CFL's 4 pin 32 watt but not as bad as the T8's.


All manufacturers, not just Phillips, has a bad run of lamps from time to time and you might have got some. They have a warranty, typically 3 years. They will replace. If you have a large quantity of failed lamps, they may want you to send a few back for testing.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

That is all is use, i have maybe 1 out of 30 bad right away.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Anyone else have problems with these lamps? I have about 3 full cases of NFG lamps that were replaced within a month in various kinds of fixtures. All were F32 T8's. Also have problems with the Alto CFL's 4 pin 32 watt but not as bad as the T8's.


Once a while I will hit few bad one over here in France.

But the GE lamps were used to be pretty much the worst over here but seeks getting little better but really I just can't comment too much on them beside I did got a bunch of them were bad plus uneven lumination level from each one.

Phillps or Sylivan is about the two most common one I deal with it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Hmm. Any particular ones failing more often than others?
> 
> What voltage/phase arrangement is the distribution system?


It's pretty random, newly constructed office building. I'm pretty sure at this point it's bad lamps all came from the same skid/shipment.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> It's pretty random, newly constructed office building. I'm pretty sure at this point it's bad lamps all came from the same skid/shipment.


If that came off that skid which it may have a bad batch then I think the manufacter should pick up the tab for replaceing those bad bulbs but talk to your local rep then go up the level as needed to be.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

It's hit or miss . I've had no problems sometimes & a lot of lamps not work others. In T8's and 1000 watt metal halide. I changed same fixture to a Sylvania and it works fine.


----------

